# Travel Kennel Ops?



## TxHillHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Bought my first Lab pup recently and am in the middle of numerous first purchases and have found a lot of help in here, but nothing on Travel Kennels. They all pretty much look the same (TravelAire, VariKennel, etc) except I have been warned off the Remington ones.

Anyone have any preferences....why? Thanks for the Help.
Brad


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you talking about the hard plastic or the canvas version that folds up? If you are talking about the canvas version I have a Remington that I use when I might need to use one. I use it as an extra because it does not take up much room on the trip. I have not had any issues with it but there is alot of zippers and velcro to deal with.


----------



## TxHillHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, should have been specific....looking for a hard cased kennel


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

We have different sizes from VariKennel, Pet Porter and a Remington brand. All work fine with no issues and only minor differences between them mainly in how the top and bottom are secured to each other. I prefer the ones that have a bolt and nut system versus some type of lever-lock system. But just my preference and .02 cents.


----------



## B-Remi (Feb 2, 2010)

Go with the Ruff and Tuff Kennel


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I saw these at Pheasant Fest and they look VERY well-made:

http://www.gundogsupply.com/ruff-tough-kennels-and-accessories.html


----------



## TxHillHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys....I had not seen the Ruff Toughs before, but after a quick view of their site I ordered one. You guys confirmed my decision to post on here...thanks for the help!


----------



## gregjohnson (Nov 30, 2006)

I've used the varikennels for years - tough and clean up well.


----------



## wsyocum (Nov 10, 2003)

Maybe just me, but the Remington ones seem identical to VariKennel or Pet Porter. I do prefer the nut and bolt closures for security.


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

What size kennel works best for a 65lb dog? My eyes are immediately drawn to the x-large. The kennel will be used for crate training, travel, and when it's necessary to keep the dog from having free reign of the house.


----------



## IdahoMike (Nov 29, 2010)

I like the looks of those Ruff & Tuff kennels


----------



## gracefarmsny.com (Dec 28, 2010)

The Rough Toughs Kennel crash test video was impressive


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

A large will be fine Vic


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've used several brands of plastic kennels, and found them all pretty much the same. Nice when they're new, but if used regularly, the latches and doors will begin to fail.

In a bind, we borrowed one of the collapsable wire kennels from my parents, and now use one all the time. It has held up well, and collapses flat for much easier transport. Its good for toting to a location, setting up, as using. Not so good for actually transporting the dogs in. still use the plastic ones for that.


----------



## Walter Moon (Dec 24, 2010)

I have 2 sizes. An extra large when the dog is going to be locked up for a while and a smaller one when space is at a premium.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

B-Remi said:


> Go with the Ruff and Tuff Kennel


These impressed me, too. (I saw then at Pheasant Fest last winter.)

http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/Large-Dog-Crate.html

The newer pet porters are thinner than they were a few years ago. When it's time to re-do the van, I think I'll go with RuffTough.


----------



## TxHillHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is an update guys - as I indicated earlier, I bought the RoughTuff for my new lab. 

She was being carried by a hunting buddy from Dallas to Stuttgart last week and was in her RT Kennel. My buddies dog was in his VariKennel. My friend was 5 miles from our club-house and a deer ran out in front of him. He swerved, and when attempting to regain control of the suv, ran off Hwy 13 and into the ditch. The suv then did a heel over toe flip, jamming on the back left corner of the suv and then coming to a rest on the passenger side. 

Thank GOD, my buddy was fine (thanks to a seat belt!), and when he regained his senses, his thoughts went to the dogs. His dog was out of the truck and running around, barking. When he got out of the vehicle, my buddy inspected the back of the now mangled suv, back glass gone!

The vari-kennel his dog had been in was shattered on the gate end....the Rough Tuff...COMPLETELY intact and uncracked! Both dogs were and are fine....we have every reason to believe that his dog was thrown from the truck based on the damage to the kennel and the severity of the impact. 

I am SOLD on this kennel!!! I have NOTHING to do with the company other than being a very grateful customer - the new dog was a Christmas present for my 12 year old son....and we could have easily lost her before my boy ever got to meet her. 

Brad


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Duck Blind said:


> What size kennel works best for a 65lb dog? My eyes are immediately drawn to the x-large. The kennel will be used for crate training, travel, and when it's necessary to keep the dog from having free reign of the house.


For travel where the dog could slide around, large is big enuf and Intermediate might do.

We have a "Giant" that we set up when we have a sick/injured dog that has to under-go a long confinement.

Also see #15 above.


----------

